# Engadget hands on with the T4i and Shorty Forty



## FunPhotons (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh and that other new lens

http://www.engadget.com/2012/06/08/canon-rebel-t4i-hands-on/

The Shorty Forty looks good on the camera - not 'too small', if there is such a thing.


----------

